# Eukanuba vs. Wellness dog food



## sammysmom

I am thinking of switching dog foods for Lucy and Sam. I currently give them Eukanuba dry food and I currently switched there wet food to Wellness 97% chicken. Lucy had a problem digesting the other wet food. They love the Wellness chicken, so I am going to switch them to the Wellness dry food. Has any one used it and is it good. It is an all natural food from what I have read. The woman at the pet store said it is much better than Eukanuba.


----------



## starry

Hi,
I haven't tried either of those.
Mine are soooo :smpullhair: picky. I end up spoling them with scrambled eggs and what ever expensive :smstarz: kibble I've bought. 
It's so scarey with the dog food issue a while back I still don't trust any food.
I am giving mine evangers bc the lady at the pet store said they make it in the states at the famliy farm and gave me a bunch free.
Lately tho I have noticed it seems really rich for them. I was suppose to mix the can with the dry. It's always a challenge bc mine are so darn picky and get bored fast with food.
Maybe try a "search" on here about dog foods, there has been a lot of disscusion. Just don't do raw..good luck!


----------



## theboyz

We feed Wellness Super 5 Mix (dry) and it is great! They also get Prescription Diet I/D wet. Prescription Diet T/D (dry for dental health). This combination is the best they have ever eaten and never have tummy problems anymore.

Marsha


----------



## MySugarBaby

Wellness is a MUCH better food than Eukanuba. If they like it and they do well on it I would keep them on it.

Mine are all fed Canidae, it seems to be the only one they all really like and it is a great food so I have no complaints.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

I haven't used Wellness yet, but in my research on foods, Wellness was one of the top, both dry and wet.


----------



## Linus McDuff

We switched Linus from Eukanuba to Wellness as a puppy. My parents always fed Eukanuba to our pets, and I had no idea that it's not the greatest food until I did my own research. Linus LOVES Wellness, dry and wet.


----------



## 2maltese4me

Eukanuba and Wellness aren't even in the same ball park. Wellness is a MUCH better food....all natural. Good luck!


----------



## sammysmom

Thanks for the feedback! I am gradually switching them over to wellness. They seem to really like it. Lucy was having some stomach and intestinal problems but it seems that the wellness works great for her.


----------



## SpringHasSprung

Starry, why do you say not to do raw? I use Canidae kibbles and then mix in home cooked...or Merrick canned....or raw. I know there is discussion about raw, but many people "in the know" that I have spoken at length with say raw is the best. I know Spring loves it....and it's been great for her.


----------



## ShilohsMom

I agree with Spring many of us use a raw diet and are quite pleased with the results. Mine eat 75-80% raw and some dry as snacks. That is a personal choice and should not be condemned. As far as wellness I have used it for snacks and never had any problems or complaints from my two...lol


----------



## LisalovesRocco

I feed my dogs Wellness dry & canned foods. I usually go between Wellness & Merrick.
Both dogs like it & my chow has allergies so I have to be careful with what she eats.
Wellness is a very high quality food, I feel safe feeding it to my babies.
Good luck!


----------



## Julie718

I know Wellness is suppose to be really good food. I tried it with Tango, but the kibble was a little too big for him.


----------



## Cutie Pie

How about Royal Canine? My little boy loves it, but is this a good brand? I want the best for Cutie Pie. New mommy worries.


----------



## cooper

Cooper just turned 8 mo. and barely reaches 4lbs. We have been feeding him puppy Innova Evo. Yesterday we started to mix in Royal Canine adult kibble for under 6lbs. What are your thoughts? He is such a picky eater, too.


----------



## sassy's mommy

> Cooper just turned 8 mo. and barely reaches 4lbs. We have been feeding him puppy Innova Evo. Yesterday we started to mix in Royal Canine adult kibble for under 6lbs. What are your thoughts? He is such a picky eater, too.[/B]


Cooper is still a puppy so I personally would not change him to adult food at this time unless your vet has instructed you to do so. These little doggies sometimes don't stop growing until about 2 yrs. of age, so you can feed then puppy food for a while.


----------



## cooper

He is currently on Innova Evo puppy dry kibble. I can remove the Royal Canin adult food. Should I mix another brand of food with the Innova evo?


----------



## sassy's mommy

> He is currently on Innova Evo puppy dry kibble. I can remove the Royal Canin adult food. Should I mix another brand of food with the Innova evo?[/B]


From what I know about Innova it is supposed to be a quality food. Sassy's breeder fed that to her pups so that is what Sassy was on when she was very young. The only problem was she decided she didn't like it anymore and then the search was on to find her something that she would actually eat. If your baby likes the Innova and will eat it I would stick to it. There is no need to mix the foods unless you just want to.


----------



## Cutie Pie

> Cooper just turned 8 mo. and barely reaches 4lbs. We have been feeding him puppy Innova Evo. Yesterday we started to mix in Royal Canine adult kibble for under 6lbs. What are your thoughts? He is such a picky eater, too.[/B]


I have Cutie Pie on Royal Canine Babydog 30 and mix a little of Royal Canine Puppy 33. The vet said it will make the transition to adult dog food (in about 1 year) go much smoother and it adds good flavor to keep him interested and lively about eating. We give him a table spoon of Innova Puppy 3 times a day, but he seems to like the dry food a lot more. He is only a little over 3 months old, so he needs the wet food and all the nutrients from the Babydog dry, but from what I ready both brands are great. I think it might be to soon for Cooper to be on adult food. I am a new mommy, so I would be inclined to give him puppy food until he is about 1 years old. I look forward to hearing what the pros on this site would have to say.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=470220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper just turned 8 mo. and barely reaches 4lbs. We have been feeding him puppy Innova Evo. Yesterday we started to mix in Royal Canine adult kibble for under 6lbs. What are your thoughts? He is such a picky eater, too.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Cutie Pie on Royal Canine Babydog 30 and mix a little of Royal Canine Puppy 33. The vet said it will make the transition to adult dog food (in about 1 year) go much smoother and it adds good flavor to keep him interested and lively about eating. We give him a table spoon of Innova Puppy 3 times a day, but he seems to like the dry food a lot more. He is only a little over 3 months old, so he needs the wet food and all the nutrients from the Babydog dry, but from what I ready both brands are great. I think it might be to soon for Cooper to be on adult food. I am a new mommy, so I would be inclined to give him puppy food until he is about 1 years old. I look forward to hearing what the pros on this site would have to say.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Personally, I'm not really a fan of Royal Canine. The 4th ingredient in both the Babydog and Puppy is corn gluten meal. I try to avoid all corn, wheat, and soy because they are all known allergens. There are so many premium brands that purposely avoid those ingredients. Innova does not include any of those ingredients. I have Maggie on Canidae, which is an all life stages food without those allergens.


----------



## Cutie Pie

> Personally, I'm not really a fan of Royal Canine. The 4th ingredient in both the Babydog and Puppy is corn gluten meal. I try to avoid all corn, wheat, and soy because they are all known allergens. There are so many premium brands that purposely avoid those ingredients. Innova does not include any of those ingredients. I have Maggie on Canidae, which is an all life stages food without those allergens.[/B]


I love this site. Thanks for the information. I use the Innova wet, but if I can find the dry, I will make the transition. I want the best for my Cutie Pie. What other dry brands do you recommend for a puppy? I am learning so much on the site and being a new Maltese mommy, it has been very helpful. Do you recommend any particular brand for treats? Right now he is getting a peanut butter natural treat, but I guess I should be concerned about the peanut butter - right? Thank you again, Naomi :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie

I love this site. Thanks for the information. I use the Innova wet, but if I can find the dry, I will make the transition. I want the best for my Cutie Pie. What other dry brands do you recommend for a puppy? I am learning so much on the site and being a new Maltese mommy, it has been very helpful. Do you recommend any particular brand for treats? Right now he is getting a peanut butter natural treat, but I guess I should be concerned about the peanut butter - right? Thank you again, Naomi :biggrin:
[/QUOTE]

You are very welcome, Naomi!! :biggrin: Orijen and Wellness are both great brand. Those are what I feed Maggie until I switched her over to Canidae. I wanted to switch her something with less fat after her spay surgery. There are lots of good treats out there. Maggie loves Zuke's Mini Naturals which come in a couple of flavors. Recent I started giving Maggie Dogswell Veggie Life treats, she likes the banana with chicken ones. Liver Biscotti is also a really good treat. I don't think that Peanut Butter is bad in small doses. You can PM , if you have any questions about these products. I am more than happy to help. It is just important to read ingredient of foods. This forum is full of information. You can read what people have to say about different foods by searching brand names. There are also post about dog food rankings and what. You should probably check out the food and treats section of the forum! I know that I have learned so much for SM!! Good luck!!! Cutie Pie is adorable!!!!


----------



## cooper

Thank you all for your advice and suggestions. I will make a tansition for Cooper with Innova Evo. His breeder uses it and so that is why we have been using. It's the dry kibble. . .we purchase on amazon.com


----------

